# Ideas for birdhouse gourds?



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Other than birdhouses, of course. I've made a bunch of them and still have a box of gourds left over.

A couple are shaped like geese, so may paint those to look like geese.

But, oh creative ones.... what are some other ideas for these gourds? DH keeps threatening to throw them in the burn barrel if I don't come up with something!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

EasyDay said:


> Other than birdhouses, of course. I've made a bunch of them and still have a box of gourds left over.
> 
> A couple are shaped like geese, so may paint those to look like geese.
> 
> But, oh creative ones.... what are some other ideas for these gourds? DH keeps threatening to throw them in the burn barrel if I don't come up with something!


You can saw off the top part, and seal it and use it for a container. You can also use them as water jugs. I can't wait to grow some and use them for just everything.

Heck, make them into bird houses and list them on eBay for about $6.99 each and I'm sure you would sell them in droves! Everybody wants the things around here. Is there a crafts shop nearby that will sell them on consignment for you?

I wish I had them. But them on the barter board here! Even "raw" I'd buy a few! (And seeds too, if yoiu have any).

donsgal


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

waterer. drill or cut thumb sized hole in the top. drill small holes in the bottom..a bunch of em. fill with water, keep thumb over top hole, take to plants, release thumb and watch the water come out the bottom like a sprinkler.

water dipper. 

The container idea is great. You can wood burn designs into the gourd. paint or stain parts.

make a drum for kids. cut off some of the bottom, or side of bottom. drill holes to tie parchment or skin across (or chunk of thin leather). voila! a drum you can carry around. cutting small hole in the side will give the drum a different tone.

I've seen the gourds painted like witches, ghosts, fat babies....let your imagination RUN!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

The other 2 posters mentioned some things I was thinking, as well. I have seen them decorated with decoupage, also. If doing containers you can decorate the top with raffia or pine needles or leather or beads. Use an antler for a handle. Flower vases. Saw a giant gourd painted and with a small round glass top being used a coffee table.

Or you could make a beaded netting for them. I have two gourds that I am doing that to. Eventually the entire gourd will be covered. You adjust each row, adding or decreasing depending on the shape. It is time consuming but, oh so, pretty. I usually do it during the winter time, tho.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

The long neck can become a kitty-kat tail.......................................












Think the ears are just a piece of scrap from another gourd project.





.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

A few gourds for the base and a slab of wood for the top, you have a table










Found at......................
http://www.jkstacydesigns.com/GourdArtistsGuild.html





.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Wow... some good ideas already! Thanks.

I like the container idea, especially with the wood burning idea!
I could also manage the decoupage... but painting things like that kitty is beyond my talent level! But the antler handle and flower vase ideas are getting my creative juices flowing.  

donsgal, 
I had a flower pot FULL of seeds. I left it on the porch for a couple of days and the seeds disappeared! I blamed the chickens, but who knows? If you do grow some, I found them to be very prolific bearers. I ended up with way more than I would have thought. Also, I must have missed a couple because I planted zucchini in that area this year and had to keep pulling out birdhouse gourd plants that came up from last year. I even had some grow under the porch where I drilled/cleaned the ones last year. Drop a seed, it grows!

If I decide to part with some, I'll be sure to list them on the Barter Board.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

CraftyDiva said:


> A few gourds for the base and a slab of wood for the top, you have a table
> 
> 
> Found at......................
> ...


Thanks, CraftyDiva. That was a site I hadn't seen. What beautiful stuff shown on the covers of their books! Very cool table!

I wish I had that kind of time, though. I'm looking for more quick 'n easy projects.... because I already have too many things going on! (I know some of you can relate to that!).

There is a semi-famous gourd-grower nearby in Mtn View, AR. He makes musical instruments from them (dulcimers, fiddles, etc.).


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I made flower pots out of a few that I grew. Cut off the top, paint the insides, and drill some holes in the bottom. Also made bird feeders out of some, just drill a large hole on each side them put the bird seed in them.
They can be stained, painted, and burned in many different ways.


----------



## dog_groomer (Nov 15, 2006)

I made a planter out of one by cutting off the top. I drilled small holes around the top and wove a braided cord made from jute in and out of the hole and crossed then in the front for a decorative touch.


----------



## thefarmerswife (Mar 20, 2006)

My mom has painted the bird houses (made from gourds) to look like cats, a church, a snowmen, and a few things I can't remember


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Christmas tree ornaments? Painted to look like Santa or just varnished to a high shine for rustic trees...

 RedTartan - always has Christmas on the brain...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

RedTartan said:


> Christmas tree ornaments? Painted to look like Santa or just varnished to a high shine for rustic trees...
> 
> RedTartan - always has Christmas on the brain...


DUDE! What a wonderful idea. I'm always looking for something to put on the trees outside at Christmas. Just think of the possibilities here.....not only paint them bright colors, but cut out a side, run light down thru the neck, and put small scene inside the gourd....or...

cut stars, snowflakes, etc., on the sides of the round parts (all the way thru), run a light down the neck and voila!

OOOoOOOOOo....could use those as Patio lights, as well! 

RedTartan I could kiss you!

shoot....is it too late to plant gourds this year?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

There's a Mexican Restaurant and a bar/restaurant here that both have gourd light fixtures. They cut a circle out of the bottom and drill a hole in the top to put a cord and light in, then the gourds have designs (moon and stars, etc.) cut out of them. I am going to make some for my house as they're really cool.


----------

